# Black classic box vs black medium triomphe



## MegPoort

If you had to chose one in black!!! Classic box or medium triomphe?! Which and why?!?


----------



## showgratitude

I'd pick the medium triomphe. The medium classic bag is nice too but it's too simple for me.


----------



## lyxxx035

I have the Classic Box bag in black! Was obsessed with it for awhile and didn’t pull the trigger while I was in Paris but tried on the teen and medium sizes there. A few months later I connected with a Nordstrom SA who had the Classic Box from the Phoebe Philo era with the é so I had to snatch it up right away. Otherwise I probably would have waited longer and debated getting the Triomphe as I like the shiny gold hardware (compared to the brassy gold on the Box) and how the strap attaches to the side of the bag vs underneath the flap. Still obsessed with my Box and it being from the PP days but you can’t go wrong with the Triomphe either! I’d say Box if you want something under the radar but super classic or the Triomphe for a similar vibe but a bit more modern/trendy.


----------



## shinesday

vote for classic one


----------



## clemvccn

The triomphe for me!
I have both bag but barely wear the classic and thinking about selling it.
I find the triomphe to be way more practical and I love the look of it. Another reason that makes me like the triomphe more is the adjustable strap. Indeed I’m 5’8 with a long torso and I find the classic strap to be a bit too short for me/sit too high on the body.


----------



## SilkCat

I have two box bags, one in camel and one in burgundy from PP era. I love them, and I like how low-key they are but still elevate every outfit. I'm now considering getting a medium Triomphe bag in black. I agree with the commenter above about the strap being better on the Triomphe. I am also 5'8'' so I have the box bag strap on the longest length and, honestly, it could be longer. I also think it's a bit awkward how it attaches to the flap rather than the side. Adjusting the box bag is annoying, though it can be done. But it has the benefit of having a completely removable strap, which is great for long-term storage or wearing as a big clutch (which is trendy these days). 

I love both designs, and I hope to add the Triomphe to my collection soon. I tried on a black box bag recently because I had the nagging feeling that I should have gotten one of my box bags in black. After trying it on, I concluded that the black box, though lovely, is a bit too simple for me. So my vote would be for a box bag in other colors and a black Triomphe. I'm biased here, but if I had to do it all over again I would still go for camel/burgundy box and black Triomphe.


----------



## lemonmonstahh

I tried on both and personally prefer all aspects of the triomphe (I ended up buying a teen triomphe in white canvas). The triomphe has a larger capacity than the box since it does not have the inward fold at the central compartment, and being petite the shorter straps also fit me better. I think the triomphe is also slightly lighter than a box so it doesn't weigh down as much when it's filled with things. I find the triomphe hardware really pretty... Plus I think the hardware of the box juts out too much for me. 

You will probably know which one you like more once you try them on. Hope this helps


----------



## sizz

I love both but I‘ll always choose the classic


----------



## psoucsd

I prefer the rectangular profile of the triomphe better and the strap is way more comfortable.  I do love the low key non-branded, non-flashy clasp of the classic


----------



## miyuki992

Both are super nice, but I would choose the triomphe because of the classy (but not too flashy) logo and the rectangular shape


----------



## Kekebabe

I have tried both in stores on multiple occasions with multiple colors on each. I much prefer the Triomphe bag. They both are classic bags, but the Triomphe bag has the "Parisian chic" written all over it. The classic box makes one (me included) look a lot older - if that's the vibe you are going for, you do you.


----------



## fuschiapeony

lemonmonstahh said:


> I tried on both and personally prefer all aspects of the triomphe (I ended up buying a teen triomphe in white canvas). The triomphe has a larger capacity than the box since it does not have the inward fold at the central compartment, and being petite the shorter straps also fit me better. I think the triomphe is also slightly lighter than a box so it doesn't weigh down as much when it's filled with things. I find the triomphe hardware really pretty... Plus I think the hardware of the box juts out too much for me.
> 
> You will probably know which one you like more once you try them on. Hope this helps


Are you worried about the color transfer on the white teen triomphe? How much does the teen triomphe fit? I love the tan and raffia option that is offered.


----------



## lemonmonstahh

fuschiapeony said:


> Are you worried about the color transfer on the white teen triomphe? How much does the teen triomphe fit? I love the tan and raffia option that is offered.



I've worn it out quite a few times (without bothering to be mindful of what I was wearing) and there's zero colour transfer. I also liked the textile version but was dissuaded by my SA. He said it's really hard to take care of and can rarely be fully cleaned once it's dirty or stained, unlike leather or canvas. 

I can fit a flap cardholder, car key, a pack of tissue, oil blotter, eye drops, eyebrow pencil, lipstick and a small box of mints (and sometimes a reusable cup holder). These are usually what I bring out, and there's still some space at the top for some small items. I can use an actual wallet too (chanel short wallet) but it'll be a tighter fit overall.


----------



## fuschiapeony

lemonmonstahh said:


> I've worn it out quite a few times (without bothering to be mindful of what I was wearing) and there's zero colour transfer. I also liked the textile version but was dissuaded by my SA. He said it's really hard to take care of and can rarely be fully cleaned once it's dirty or stained, unlike leather or canvas.
> 
> I can fit a flap cardholder, car key, a pack of tissue, oil blotter, eye drops, eyebrow pencil, lipstick and a small box of mints (and sometimes a reusable cup holder). These are usually what I bring out, and there's still some space at the top for some small items. I can use an actual wallet too (chanel short wallet) but it'll be a tighter fit overall.


Thank you! I like the print on this. I also love the medium size one in shiny calfskin but it’s a bit heavy.


----------



## desertchic

My vote is the triomphe, based on the shape (being more rectangular vs square).


----------



## imy38

Medium triomphe. I wish I got the triomphe instead of the box because I love the clasp/logo. The box bag's strap is very uncomfortable and it digs into my skin. I hear the triomphe strap is better.


----------



## MegPoort

I went to the store and tried the both on. I thought I would LOVE the triomphe, but I just didn't. I didn't like the shiny black leather at all. I also really prefered were the box bag hit me.. always funny how things change when you actually try them on in person!


----------



## MegPoort

imy38 said:


> Medium triomphe. I wish I got the triomphe instead of the box because I love the clasp/logo. The box bag's strap is very uncomfortable and it digs into my skin. I hear the triomphe strap is better.


Which box did you get????? How tall are you?


----------



## imy38

MegPoort said:


> Which box did you get????? How tall are you?


I got the medium black box and I’m 5’8!


----------



## MegPoort

imy38 said:


> I got the medium black box and I’m 5’8!


If you decide to sell it let me know!!! Lol


----------

